#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-21
<jordisayol> bon dia alexm
<alexm> bon dia jordisayol
<jordisayol> estàs molt ocupat?
<alexm> jordisayol: estic de guàrdia a la feina i tinc algun marró entre mans
<jordisayol> alexm: bona sort!
<alexm> ja està controlat, digues jordisayol
<jordisayol> bones alexm, perdona però era fora
<jordisayol> tu que hi entens d'ordinadors, saps d'algun sistema de refrigeració de cpu, memòria, gràfica, etc, sense massa manteniment i SENSE soroll?
<alexm> un processador de poc consum i sense ventilador, per exemple un ARM enlloc d'un Intel
<alexm> però això té d'altres inconvenients, és clar
<alexm> els binaris d'intel no funcionen (còdecs, programes privatius, etc.) i d'altres no estan portats a l'arquitectura armel
<alexm> la velocitat i la capacitat de càlcul de la cpu és inferior també
<alexm> a banda d'això, no conec sistemes de refrigeració per a PC de tota la vida que no siguin els habituals
<jordisayol> un processador ARM no necessita refrigeració forçada?
<alexm> no sé què vol dir forçada
<alexm> els mòbils no duen ventilador, si és el que vols dir
<alexm> hi ha alguns aparells amb arm i ubuntu de sèrie que tampoc
<alexm> jo tinc aquest a casa fent de servidoret https://www.tuxbrain.net/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1900
<alexm> un dia d'aquests escriuré un apunt sobre el tema
<alexm> la gràcia és que consumeix només 5W i l'uso per encendre i apagar remotament el quadcore de casa
<jordisayol> molt interessant. quant a la refrigeració, em referia a això, sip.
<jordisayol> 5W és realment molt poca cosa
<PLoK_> bones
#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-26
<kiakli> RainCT, com ha anat la caminata per la muntanya? :)
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-19
<ubunchu> salutacions
<ubunchu> necessitaria la vostra ajuda
<ubunchu> estaria interessat en devindre/ser un distribuidor de sistemes operatius GNU/Linux en aquesta zona
<ubunchu> o siga voldria fer una tenda de informática (sense tindre una tenda, de moment), pero utilitzant només software lliure y hardware 100% compatible
<ubunchu> lo que necessitaria saber:
<ubunchu> 1: la vostra recomanació: no ferla o
<ubunchu> 2: ferla
<ubunchu> 2.1: si ho faig, com començo, d'on puc obtindre ajuda/support, d'on obtindre hardware compatible, etc, i +recomanacions
<ubunchu> 3: em pareix haver vist que canonical busca personal que fa exactament això o algo similar? (hauria de preguntar allà també?)
<ubunchu> 4: enllaços que recomaneu en quant a això
<carles_> bona nit
<jordisayol> bona nit carles_
<carles_> com va la calor
<carles_> no se si tu hem podries ajudar
<jordisayol> molta calor
<jordisayol> depen de quin sigui el problema
<carles_> sobre ubuntu 12.04
<alexm> explica'ns el problema, carles_
<carles_> aquest cap de setman passat vaig decidir de actualitzar, i tot bé fins que vaig reiniciar, ara quan arreca es queda en modo comandes
<carles_> esperant que posi el usuari
<jordisayol> quina tarja de vídeo tens?
<carles_> es una ATI SAFFIRE
<jordisayol> si escrius "startx" que et diu?
<jordisayol> perdó, primer entra amb el teu usuari
<carles_> ho tindre que probar doncs ara estic amb windows
<carles_> i he de reiniciar
<carles_> però puc treballar desde un altre ordinador
<jordisayol> entenc. alexm, alguna cosa més abans de que reinicii en carles_?
<carles_> surto un moment i torno ha entrar
<jordisayol> molt bé
<carles_> aixi podré anar fent les probes que calguin
<carles_> fins ara
<alexm> té pinta que és la gràfica, així que el consell és correcte
<carles_> hola
<carles_> ja estic aquí altre cop
<jordisayol> fes la prova a veure que et diu carles_
<carles_> quina era la ordre
<jordisayol> startx
<carles_> en principi la pantalla s'ha quedat negra
<carles_>  ara apareix el punter  i les icones  generiques amb el fons negre
<jordisayol> punter i icones?
<carles_> el punter no es mou al moure el ratoli
<carles_> he fet un ctrl alt f1 i apareix el texte
<carles_> que entre moltes altres coses posa algo com una serie de errors
<carles_> end_request : I/O errror device fd0 sector 0
<carles_> [344.     ]end_request : I/O errror device fd0 sector 0
<jordisayol> carles_: fes $  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<carles_> el fitxer o directori no existeix
<carles_> això fa pinta que no es va fer correctament l'actualització
<carles_> alguna idea més
<carles_> mentre vaig ha fer un mos
<jordisayol> no no, això és correcte, de fet si hi hagués un fitxer xorg.conf t'hagués aconsellat que l'esborressis
<alexm> pots executar això al shell? lspci | grep -i vga
<alexm> així veurem el model exacte de la VGA i podem buscar si hi ha cap bug
<carles_> VGA Compatible controller Advanced Micro Devices AMD nee ATI RV516 [Radeon x1
<carles_> X1300/x1550 Series]
<carles_> en la versio anterior de Ubuntu tenia dos escriptoris instalats Unity i Gnome
<alexm> hm... és estrany
<alexm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/946335
<UbuCat> Launchpad bug #946335 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu): "My video adapter RADEON 1330 don't work" (New, Undecided).
<alexm> sembla com el teu cas però no hi ha gaire informació
<carles_> Podria ser que fos d'algun conflicte anterior?
<alexm> la veritat és que ni idea
<carles_> vaig estar fent probes amb diferents esciptoris i utilitzar efectes 3d
<alexm> has provat si et passa el mateix amb el cd live de la 12.04?
<carles_> Sempre puc reinstal·lar desde cd
<carles_> ara es el que volia probar
<alexm> si amb la live no et passa segurament és problema d'alguna cosa heretada de la versió anterior
<carles_> aquesta nit grabaré el cd i demà si puc ho probaré
<alexm> de totes formes, potser et falta algun paquet per al suport de la teva gràfica
<alexm> prova amb el live, que no duu el driver d'ati, i aleshores veurem si el problema és aquest
<carles_> Seria possible doncs, fa temps que sembla que hi ha alguna cosa que noacabi de funcionar masa bé
<alexm> també pots enviar un correu a la llista amb el contingut del /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alexm> on podrem veure l'error que dóna
<carles_> també, demà  ho probo i si de cas ja ho penjaré al forum
<alexm> on tu prefereixis
<carles_> ara fare la copia del cd i aviam que passa
<carles_> simes no que pugui fer una copia de tot el que hi tinc
<alexm> la còpia també l'hauries de poder fer des de la consola (per usb, xarxa, etc.)
<alexm> però entenc que pot ser més incòmode
<carles_> hola i disculpa la tradança
<carles_> he iniciat desde el live cd
<carles_> i tto sembla correcte
<carles_> tot
<carles_> com es pot fer la copia desde consola?
<carles_> amb el Live CD tot funciona correcte
<carles_> que m'ha conselles  fer? reinstal·lar el sistema o intentar de reparar
<carles_> Per cert et vull donar les gacies per la teva ajuda
<carles_> que despres marxo i no penso en agrair l'ajuda
<alexm> com tenies pensat fer la còpia?
<alexm> en quin suport?
<carles_> doncs tinc un pc amb ubuntu server però que tembe esta que tremola segurament ho faria amb CD o DVD
<carles_> una cosa que vist ara que tinc el Live cd a l'apartat det arja grafica hem posa desconegut
<carles_> Estava pensant en comprar una unitat NAS de dos bahies
<carles_> pel que he pogut llegir tambe pot fer el servei de servidor de arxius i web
<alexm> si tens un disc usb seria relativament fàcil de fer una còpia
<carles_> no en tinc
<alexm> aleshores potser és millor provar de recuperar l'entorn gràfic, encara que sigui en mode segur
<alexm> segurament eliminant el driver d'ati hauria de tornar a funcionar
<alexm> però ara mateix no sé quin paquet el porta
<carles_> que caldria fer
<carles_> eliminar el paquet
<carles_> desde el apt-get
<carles_> be alexm demà seguire intentant de solucionar-ho
<carles_> moltes gracies per la teva guia espero tornarte ha veure demà si hem conecto
<carles_> Bona nit
<alexm> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-20
<jordisayol> Twitter disponible en Català el proper 5 de Juliol http://is.gd/R9LJKW
<viscaalcala> hola muy buenas
<viscaalcala> necesito saber como instalar mi adaptador wifi movistar a mi ubuntu
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-23
<PriceChild> !ops
<UbuCat> I don't know anything about ops
<PriceChild> !staff
<UbuCat> I don't know anything about staff
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-24
<marona> Hola. Estic intentant actualitzar Edubuntu 11.10 a 12.04 i se'm queda bloquejat al 99 % de la descàrrega de DropBox. Què puc fer?.
#ubuntu-cat 2014-06-16
<BobJonkman1> Hello! Please excuse my English. I do not speak Catalan
<BobJonkman1> I just read about the Catalan Team re-verification meeting at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/20/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t19:41
<BobJonkman1> I disagree with that ruling -- Canada also has a distinct society, les Quebecoise, which has its own culture, its own language, and its own Ubuntu Team #ubuntu-qc
<BobJonkman1> In fact, we have a team Ubuntu-Vancouver which serves a single municipality (and not even the biggest municipality in Canada)
<BobJonkman1> Ubuntu Quebec appears on the LoCo Teams page, although it seems Ubuntu Vancouver has been removed
<BobJonkman1> Some of us in #ubuntu-ca were wondering if you need Ubuntu 14.04 DVDs.
#ubuntu-cat 2014-06-18
<alexm> BobJonkman: you're support is appreciated
<alexm> we don't need DVDs, we already got some
<alexm> we're now expecting that the Community Council and LoCo Council make clear the rules for cultural/language LoCos
#ubuntu-cat 2019-06-17
<giorgiograppa[m]> Ací, instal·lant UserLAnd en el mòbil perquè algú hi havia deixat un comentari dient que li anava molt bé...
<giorgiograppa[m]> Bo, fantàstic. Funciona... Però no sé ben bé que hi estic fent.
<wagafo> Amb l'Userland pots instal·lar un rootfs i intal·lar-li una distribució linux.
<giorgiograppa[m]> Jo no sé què hi he instal·lat. En teoria, una Debian. Quan acabi amb la burrocràcia ja m'ho miraré més a fons. Tu li has trobat alguna utilitat?
<wagafo> Vaig instal·lar emacs i altres coses i faig traduccions des de la línia d'ordres, però a una tauleta, que és on encara tinc Android. Al mòbil com saps sols faig servir l'Ubports.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @wagafo [<wagafo> Vaig instal·lar emacs i altres coses i faig traduccions des de la línia …], Mmm... Sí, te sentit: amb la pantalla del mòbil no s'hi veu gaire, cal una lupa.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Té.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @wagafo [<wagafo> Vaig instal·lar emacs i altres coses i faig traduccions des de la línia …], Llàstima, la tauleta que faig servir va amb UBports, com el mòbil  :P
#ubuntu-cat 2019-06-20
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> coneixeu mega? 50 GB AL NUVOL GRATUITS
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://mega.nz/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Fa anys que el faig servir per desar-hi coses de la feina que no convé tindre al Drive de l'empresa. I en un compte personal tinc coses meues. Sempre m'ha anat bé; però, és clar: el núvol no existeix, és l'ordinador d'algú, com diu RMS.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
#ubuntu-cat 2020-06-15
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @SiscoGarcia el tipus de lletra ubuntu és molt roín
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> què fas? no en teníem unes que estaven ben impreses?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Joquemesé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Són de p. mare les samarretes, però les use tots els dies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDDDD
#ubuntu-cat 2020-06-17
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> si teniu un pinePhone i voleu trastejar amb debian hi ha aquesta opció: https://www.linuxadictos.com/mobian-un-proyecto-de-adaptacion-de-debian-para-dispositivos-moviles.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+LinuxAdictos+%28Linux+-+Software+Libre+%7C+linuxadictos.com%29
